# 695 on ebay



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

At the moment here is a good price on a 695 premium.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wow! Thats tempting. Im not really in the market for another pump at the moment, but sat there contemplating submiting a bid. I bet somebody from PT snatches it up. Wheres Pat? lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Wow! Thats tempting. Im not really in the market for another pump at the moment, but sat there contemplating submiting a bid. I bet somebody from PT snatches it up. Wheres Pat? lol


I just linked a Titan 660 rent spray in the 395 thread that is the equal to a 640i at a fair price. I have bought them cheaper in the past but it looked clean.

I ave had good luck with used rigs and with all the guys asking what rig should I get I thought I would toss out a few affordable options.


----------

